# Minnesota T'Wolves Survivor v.1



## JuX

Just like other boards playing that game especially during the offseason. It's like a boost for an awfully quieter forum during the summer. *The Rule:* A player received 4 votes first will be eliminated. It will be playing continously until all the players are gone, except the one. That one would be the survivor. Everybody, Wolves fan or not, can participate the fun.

Ricky Davis
Kevin Garnett
*Kevin McHale* (eliminated #1)
*Marko Jaric* (eliminated #2)
*Troy Hudson* (eliminated #3)
*Craig Smith* (eliminated #4)
*Mark Madsen* (eliminated #5)
*Bracey Wright* (eliminated #6)
*Mark Blount* (eliminated #7)
*Justin Reed* (eliminated #8)
*Dwane Casey* (eliminated #9)
*Eddie Griffin* (eliminated #10)
*Mike James* (eliminated #11)
*Rashad McCants* (eliminated #12)
*Trenton Hassell* (eliminated #13)
*Randy Foye* (eliminated #14)


----------



## Cyberwolf

I had my heart set on voting Hudson but having looked at the list...

KEVIN MCHALE!


----------



## Ruff Draft

Kevin McHale.


----------



## moss_is_1

I wonder whos gonna be gone first, KEVIN MCHALE!!


----------



## the main event

Kevin

you may not ask which :clown:


----------



## kaniffmn

I'm not gonna lie...I can't stand you and that's why I voted you out first...McHale!


----------



## Avalanche

Kevin Mchale shouldnt have even been allowed on the survivor island.. easy pick


----------



## JBoog35

McHale, sorry about the whole alliance I broke Kevin, but the whole Joe Smith under the table thing really broke our alliance apart.


----------



## Avalanche

well thats 7 for mchale...
damn i wish it was that easy!!! lol

my next vote goes for the intruder who just hasnt worked out..

marko jaric


----------



## ballhogger

kevin ummmmmmmmmm mchale.


----------



## JuX

Kevin McHale is the first person out.

Marko's got a vote, and so you may go on.


----------



## bruno34115

Troy Hudson.....


----------



## Cyberwolf

[cracks knuckles] Ah, back to my original vote.

Terrell Brandon... Errrrrrr, I mean Troy Hudson.


----------



## moss_is_1

Cyberwolf said:


> [cracks knuckles] Ah, back to my original vote.
> 
> Terrell Brandon... Errrrrrr, I mean Troy Hudson.


 :cheers:


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mr. Jaric.


----------



## JBoog35

Bracey Wright


----------



## kaniffmn

Jaric...I'm sorry I had to put your name down. You just never lived up to the hype when doing the challenges. And quite frankly...you stunk like crap at camp. It was a pleasure (well sorta...not really) playing the game with you.


----------



## oblivion

you me and Ronald Dupree


----------



## JBoog35

oblivion said:


> you me and Ronald Dupree


hahahahahaha :clap:


----------



## sheefo13

Troy Hudson... Let him pursue his rap career.


----------



## bruindre

Send Marko Jaric on his way already...


----------



## Cyberwolf

It's a close one! By my count 4 a piece for Hudson and Jaric and 1 each for Bracey and Dupree. Stay tuned for the exciting conclusion to round 2!


----------



## The lone wolf

Throw out Jaric

Atleast hudson has the injury excuse


----------



## bruno34115

Mike James.


----------



## JBoog35

bruno34115 said:


> Mike James.


hahahaha, come on, you know that's just because you are upset that he's taking Foye's minutes and nothing to do with his overall ability.


----------



## JBoog35

You, Me, and Dupree.


----------



## bruno34115

JBoog35 said:


> hahahaha, come on, you know that's just because you are upset that he's taking Foye's minutes and nothing to do with his overall ability.


Damn, you got me. lol


----------



## JuX

I'm gonna go with the name of Marko Jaric.


----------



## ahmet

hudson; he can shot 3 well but when?


----------



## Ruff Draft

Jaric.


----------



## JuX

Marko Jaric is eliminated in round 2. We may start the round 3.


----------



## bruindre

my vote: Troy Hudson


----------



## moss_is_1

Hudson.


----------



## Cabron_James

Kevin Garnett


----------



## JBoog35

Cabron_James said:


> Kevin Garnett


Ummm, I can understand that if we are starting over, but there are others to go before that anyways.....like.....

You, me, and Ronald Dupree.


----------



## kaniffmn

T-Hud


----------



## ahmet

t-hud again


----------



## JuX

I vote Troy Hudson


----------



## bruindre

Juxtaposed,

How does the voting work? Other boards have a time limit (1 hr, 2 hrs., 1 day, etc.) in between which peeps can vote next.

The impression I have here is that it's one vote per person per round. Am I wrong? Let me know, 'cause I'm ready to vote Troy Hudson off the island as fast as possible.

Oh....and T-Wolves fans...come play *Warriors' Survivor  *  (see my sig 4 details).

-bruindre


----------



## JuX

Yep, it's only one vote per person per round.


----------



## Cyberwolf

Whew, I was worried my vacation caused me to miss this. Joyfully I cast my vote.

Troy Williamson.

Wait... that doesn't look right.

HUDSON HUDSON HUDSON.


----------



## JBoog35

Cyberwolf said:


> Whew, I was worried my vacation caused me to miss this. Joyfully I cast my vote.
> 
> Troy Williamson.
> 
> Wait... that doesn't look right.
> 
> HUDSON HUDSON HUDSON.


Oh come on, give Williamson a chance man, he might become a good second option this year or next, don't turn him into Ashlie Lelie yet.


----------



## VC4MVP

Marc Blount


----------



## kaniffmn

Get T-Hud outta here already...geez.


----------



## Ruff Draft

T-Hud. God this is too predictable.


----------



## JuX

XMATTHEWX said:


> T-Hud. God this is too predictable.


No doubt.

T-Hud is eliminated in 3rd round. Round 4 is underway.


----------



## VC4MVP

Mark Blount.


----------



## JuX

VC4MVP said:


> Marcus Blount.


Wait, wait, wait... Hold on your horse... Marcus? Blount?

You gotta vote for one


----------



## bruindre

*Ronald Dupree*​


----------



## kaniffmn

Eddie Griffin next in line


----------



## moss_is_1

Blount.


----------



## Cyberwolf

I'm going to go with Eddie Griffin.

(For the record, I have nothing against Williamson. Was only attempting to joke.)


----------



## JBoog35

Dupree is gone on another team right now anyway, should he be on the list anymore.

My vote is for Blount


----------



## JuX

JBoog35 said:


> Dupree is gone on another team right now anyway, should he be on the list anymore.
> 
> My vote is for Blount


This is version one, as v.1. If people like to participate the game, then we shall make a new game but this time with an updated roster hence the version 2.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I love Eddie Griffins potential... to be in jail somewhere. Goodbye you idiot.


----------



## JuX

Eddie Griffin. You'd be better off multi-tasking out somewhere.


----------



## ahmet

BLOUNT

Eddie Griffin is a COMBO FORwrd we shoul use him )


----------



## JuX

Guys?


----------



## socco

Griffin? Haters!


Dwane Casey


----------



## bruindre

where's this round going?


----------



## VC4MVP

bruindre said:


> where's this round going?


nowhere.


----------



## socco

Alright, let's get this thing going again. We'll cut it down to 4 votes before a player is eliminated. Also it's updated with all the moves the team has made since we started this (one ). We'll disregard the voting for the last round, but the 3 guys eliminated will stay that way (not like any of them had a chance anyways).


And now for my vote, *Craig Smith*.


----------



## JuX

Mark Madsen


----------



## Ruff Draft

Craig Smith can't get down like Mad Dog. He get's my vote.


----------



## Cyberwolf

In the interest of peace and unity throughout the board, I'm voting for Craig Smith.


----------



## endora60

Works for me too: Craig Smith.


----------



## JuX

Craig Smith is now eliminated. You may can begin the new round.


----------



## JuX

I vote Mark Madsen


----------



## Ruff Draft

Mark Madsen.


----------



## socco

I'll go with *Mark Madsen* too.


----------



## Cyberwolf

Madsen? Sure, why not.


----------



## JuX

Bye-bye Mark.

You may can start the new round.


----------



## JuX

See ya, another Mark.

Mark Blount.


----------



## JuX

.bump.


----------



## Cyberwolf

I can remain silent no longer! Eddie Griffin must go!


----------



## crazyfan

Foye.


----------



## socco

*Bracey Wright*


----------



## Ruff Draft

Bracey Wright.


----------



## JuX

Anyone can join.


----------



## Avalanche

wright


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bracey Wright


----------



## JuX

Wright is gone. A new round begins.


----------



## socco

*Dwane Casey*


----------



## P-Dub34

Kevin Garnett.




Dwayne Casey definitely seems like a good choice, though.


----------



## Avalanche

P-Dub34 said:


> *Kevin Garnett.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dwayne Casey definitely seems like a good choice, though.


What the hell??? 

Justin Reed


----------



## crazyfan

Mark Blount


----------



## JuX

Dwane Casey


----------



## KG4MVP2

mark blount


----------



## moss_is_1

KG4MVP2 said:


> mark blount


yep


----------



## bruindre

Mark Blount


----------



## JuX

Mark Blount is gone. 

A new round begins.


----------



## bruindre

Justin Reed


----------



## socco

bruindre said:


> Justin Reed


I'll second that.


----------



## moss_is_1

socco said:


> I'll second that.


3rded, lol


----------



## Avalanche

fourth-ed


----------



## crazyfan

Ok my vote is for Justin Reed and so he is out.

A new round begins.


----------



## Avalanche

dwayne casey can go now


----------



## KG4MVP2

casey


----------



## bruindre

bye bye Casey


----------



## JuX

Leading to his team to one of their worst season his first year, I nominate Dwane Casey.

He's gone anyway.

Another new round starting up now.


----------



## socco

Rashad McCants


----------



## qross1fan

McCants


----------



## moss_is_1

Griffin, why the hate on McCants?


----------



## Avalanche

griffin first


----------



## crazyfan

Trenton Hassell


----------



## bruindre

Hassell


----------



## JuX

Griffin.


----------



## KG4MVP2

griffin


----------



## socco

Eddie's gone.


----------



## Avalanche

hmmm...

mike james

most will say hassel but i really like the guy and what he brings to the team


----------



## bruindre

Hassell


----------



## JuX

Mike James


----------



## KG4MVP2

mike james


----------



## socco

I'll go with James too. He's gone, on to the next round:


Rashad McCants


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> I'll go with James too. He's gone, on to the next round:
> 
> 
> Rashad McCants


Can't argue with that. McCants got my vote.


----------



## Avalanche

yeah, as much as i like him... mccants is next


----------



## bruindre

shouldn't stray from reason now....*Hassell*


----------



## crazyfan

Hassell


----------



## KG4MVP2

mccants


----------



## socco

Rashad=out


----------



## JuX

Foye


----------



## Avalanche

as much as i like him... trenton hassel


----------



## socco

Juxtaposed said:


> Foye


Can't argue with that. Foye's got my vote.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'd hate to say it but...Foye.


----------



## crazyfan

Trenton Hassell


----------



## moss_is_1

Hassell


----------



## hollywood476

Hassell


----------



## JuX

Hassell is eliminated.

A new round begins.

Randy Foye.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Foye.


----------



## hollywood476

Randy Foye, i mean seriously we haven't even seen him start an NBA game yet.


----------



## socco

Boo! I was looking forward to voting out KG, now I won't get the chance. 


I'll vote for Foye too, should've been gone a while ago imo.


----------



## JuX

Foye is out.

Now only KG and Ricky left. A rule change, a player who got *7* votes first is out.


----------



## Avalanche

any objections to me giving ricky all 7 votes and calling it a day? lol


----------



## crazyfan

Avalanche said:


> any objections to me giving ricky all 7 votes and calling it a day? lol




NO. :clap:


----------



## JuX

Haha, but let other people play. That way it'd be more interesting.


----------



## hollywood476

KEVIN GARNETT!!!!





















































jk! RIcky Davis has got to go


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Haha, but let other people play. That way it'd be more interesting.


lol oh of course, just sayin... better not be any votes for KG :curse: hahaha


----------



## JuX

Tyree Ricardo Davis


----------



## socco

That Davis guy.


----------



## Avalanche

last man standing, Twolves survivor.. Kevin Garnett :clap:


----------



## JuX

anyone?


----------

